# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Immigration lawyer recommendation?

## rtitle

Anyone have a recommendation for an immigration lawyer in Jamaica? That is, to help me obtain Jamaican citizenship. (I am currently dual US/Canada). I may not strictly need one but I've found these things go smoother if you have a lawyer.

----------


## Dr Suess

There's not really immigration lawyers like that here... I've only heard of lawyers getting involved in immigration matters if it's actually taken to court (i.e. someone trying to fight a deportation order or something like that)

----------

